# Problem with hydro on bolens 5020H



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

I guys im new here and heard good feedback from this tractor forum so i hope you can help me solved my bolens problem, first of all it is a 5020H with the 20hp kohler engine and hydraulic hi/low rear end i think its a eaton 11... just bought this tractor from a guy who could not get it to run, I fixed the engine problem but now the tractor doesn't seem to want to move it barely moves seems like it as low oil pressure or something so i changed the trans oil and oil filter with recomended oil from manual and it seems to have help a bit but still wont move. also power steering seams slow too


----------



## umpy (5 mo ago)

The input shaft seal can suck air without actually leaking fluid. That's how mine started and I replaced the seal and now all is good


----------

